# PPTP VPN conection doesn`t work in ProxmoxVE (FreeBSD12.0)



## grafdrakula (Dec 4, 2019)

I have troubles with pptp connection on my virtual server . I use ProxmoxVE 5.1-41 , VM FreeBSD 12.0 amd64 ,Mikrotik PPTP server , Client MPD5.
When I connected to my PPTP server I have some errors , next I add this error (tcpdump log "12:13:51.867695 IP client. > myPPTPserver:1723: Flags [P.], seq 1:157, ack 1, win 502, options [nop,nop,TS val 4114377958 ecr 181293], length 156: pptp CTRL_MSGTYPE=SCCRQ PROTO_VER(1.0) FRAME_CAP(AS) BEARER_CAP(DA) MAX_CHAN(65535) FIRM_REV(1) HOSTNAME(local) VENDOR(cananian)" . ) After this error connection terminated. 
My client mpd5 configuration :
"startup:
set user user password admin
set console self 127.0.0.1 5005
set console open
set web self 0.0.0.0 5006
set web open

default:
load pptp_client

pptp_client:
create bundle static B1
set bundle enable compression
set ccp yes mppc
set mppc accept compress
set mppc yes e40 e56 e128
set mppc yes stateless

create link static L1 pptp
set link action bundle B1
set auth authname "user"
set auth password password
set pptp peer IP_MY_SERVER

set pptp disable windowing
set link mtu 1300
open "
On other  virtual environments  this configuration it works , but doest`t work in ProxmoxVE . I think this problem depends on the formation of GRE packets in taget VLAN in my switch, but I not sure.
Maybe someone has already fixed this problem i need yours help.


----------

